# Indiana summer Swap Meet & Bike Show



## forty9er (May 5, 2011)

The Hoosier Antique and Classic Bicycle club summer swapmeet and Bike show has a new location.

When: Saturday, June 11th,2011 Set up beginning at 6:00 a.m.

Where: Crawfordsville. Indiana 47933. 40 min. west of Indianapolis I-465 on I-74
(Behind CVS Drugs, located at the intersection of hi-way 32 and hi-way 231.) 

What: FREE bike show (Rat Rod Bikes welcome) People's choice awards.

Other events:Annual Strawberry Festival L.Y. over 30,000 attendies. Food, Arts & craft show - Antique, Rods and Classic car show - Corvette show - Antique Tractor show.

For more information, E-Mail aimhigher@accelplus.net or clemons@accelplus.net


----------



## forty9er (May 8, 2011)

I forgot to mention that swap meet spaces are free!!


----------



## Iverider (May 27, 2011)

May want to change the information on the website.


----------

